# 25 weeks, baby "very low in pelvis" and head down? Painful.



## mammag

I've been having a lot of pelvic and inner thigh pain, I mentioned it to my doctor on Wednesday, he felt the position of my baby and said his head was wayyy low down in my pelvis. Is that normal at only 24-25 weeks? I know I should have asked him but I didn't want to seem like a worry wart. Also, how does he know that was the baby's head? Is the doctor feeling him with his hand very accurate? ALL my kicks are felt VERY low, on my bladder and even on the inside of my bum, lol, if he was head down, wouldn't I feel the kicks higher up?


----------



## MollyNorwood

Sorry I have no advice or answers for you but am totally interested in others' responses as I have been feeling exactly the same
:wacko:


----------



## mammag

Bump


----------



## emeeorevan

I ws told that this can be normal. My baby is head down and has always been. I was worried about this too. She is VERY low in pelvis. So low I have to waddle often (especially if bladder is full). The "kicks" i had been feeling down low turned out to be punches and head butts that were confirmed urn anomally scan. We got to see her flopping,twisting and punching my cervix! We also saw her arching her back that caused her to head butt my bladder cervix and pelvic bone. My pelvis is so sore it is bruised from her moving! And this is not kicks!!! The kicks are easier cause they are up above bellybutton and go out but you can already see my belly pop out when she kicks!! My dd's position has been confirmed by three scan over the course of my pregnancy. At my anomaly scan last week we found out that she is a she and that she is in the 89th percentile for height and weight. She is measuring two weeks ahead in both height and weight. And head down really low! I was so scared when I heard this but doc doesn't seem to be too worried. I am being watched until glucose test for GD. Either way my doc has already agreed on induction at 38 weeks due to size and my previous pregnancy history. I was scared of preterm labor and possible bed rest but nothing has been said so far.


----------



## buddyIV

My baby is really low too, and the movements are all in the same areas as yours. In fact, this baby's head is so low the sonographer had a really hard time getting the head measurement at our 20 weeks scan. But, as far as I know, that's as bad an issue as the low position causes. 

My DS always sat really, really low throughout my pregnancy with him and no one ever raised a concern about it. So, having gone through it once I'm not as worried this time about baby snuggling down low. Every sonographer I've seen has reassured me by commenting that that's obviously where they're most comfy. I like to think of my bladder as baby's pillow :haha:


----------



## MollyNorwood

It can be really uncomfortable can't it?
I also find myself waddling a bit when bubs is very low, as she/he puts a lot of pressure on my bladder- so much so that sometimes I don't know if i need to pee or not lol


----------



## mammag

I woke up the other morning, and had to pee sooooo bad, but the way the baby was laying my pee would only just barely come out. It took me like 10 minutes to finish!

Do these really low set, far back babies cause back labor does anyone know?


----------



## emeeorevan

I sure hope not but if my painful BH are any indication the sure could. I has what I was told were painful BH and muscle pains a few weeks ago and they started in my back and came around to the front. Uterus would tighten and I would have to stop what I was doing and lean against the wall or hold on to something til it passed! I hope that is not a sign of what these little Low lying babies can cause!!


----------



## buddyIV

I had a fair bit of back pain when in labour with DS, so perhaps low lying and back labour go together (but I am no expert, that's for sure!). However, my labour was only 1 hour 15 minutes from start to finish, and I can't help thinking that his low position contributed to how fast everything went. It was like he was ready to come out from the first major contraction and birth was more about trying to hold on than push out!


----------



## ttc126

My son born last year was like this! Always VERY low! I literally felt like he'd fall out from before 30 weeks! When i was induced at 36 weeks for severe preeclampsia i was already 100% effaced and 2cm dilated. 

Great news...it only took 13 minutes to push him out! 

This can be normal for babies, doesn't mean you'll go into preterm labor or have any problems. They told me that's why pushing was so easy so i hope you all have easy times! 

This baby is currently flip flopping everywhere! So we'll see how it goes!


----------



## DolceBella

I have the same problem lately. Head is low, lots of back and pelvic pain. And I can't bend over now, hurts too much! You should see me waddle!:haha:


----------



## mammag

I'm currently laying here with a heating pad between my legs. Lol. Pregnancy is beautiful ;-)


----------



## dlj2

I had this with my first pregnancy fully engaged from 30 weeks. I was constantly told baby would be early but she came 11 days overdue and again during labour I was told two hour max and she will be out, I was there thinking yippee! But no 15 hours later still no luck she got stuck and ended up having ventouse delivery. So these little pickles can trick us all!x


----------



## dcm_mw12

mammag said:


> I woke up the other morning, and had to pee sooooo bad, but the way the baby was laying my pee would only just barely come out. It took me like 10 minutes to finish!
> 
> Do these really low set, far back babies cause back labor does anyone know?

I noticed this same problem when I'm peeing, it comes out so slow and I was wondering why but today at my doctors appointment my doctor told me the baby was really low cause be was looking for the hb but couldn't find it until he went lower


----------

